# Look out!!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Another wayward bomb finding its way home.

I pick up this little fella last week...dusted him off, feed him, clothed him, gave him a place to rest. Now that he has gained a few pounds, its time to send him on his way home.

go home my friend, safe travels....






bigfoot 9.5


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

not you again! Do you ever stop?!?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Please let it be Michigan bound


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Any LX2 in there ? If so, I will intercept the package.


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Oh crap! Another one's going to go down...


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another one? A killer bomb roaming the streets searching for a mailbox or should I say a home to destroy.


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally, my time has come...thanks!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That is massive! Someone will be hurting!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

That mailbox looks like a BBQ pit-
Fire her up


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy crap that is a huge box. Can't wait to see where it lands.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

pfft... I think it's trick photography...


----------



## Stogieman (Jul 22, 2008)

Yup, hopefully it's NY bound...... :usa2:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Give em' Hell Brian. I just showed my brother the bomb you sent to JonJon on his wedding day.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

I wonder who the target is


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Not again....


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

That one is gonna HURT. Knock em to hell Brian lol


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Bigfoot never rests, he is a machine that is programed to HURT people. Someone better leave town!!:boom:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

smokinj said:


> Bigfoot never rests, he is a machine that is programed to HURT people. Someone better leave town!!:boom:


I think I am plenty safe however, just in case i am headed to Tampa very soon for a couple days lol


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Another Bigfoot big ass bomb gonna tear up someone in a bad kind of way. The last one was amazing. so much that BF loaded the tickets up for the humidor drawing. My friend, you're an ANIMAL!!!:thumb:

BTW, that's not a man hole cover......it's a launch tube for missiles


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

So Bigfoot, any clues this time?


----------



## Jcaprell (Jul 30, 2008)

I want some clues 9.5!!!


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Brian, I was just talking to your buddy Barry the other day. He's right, your heart is as big as you are!

BTW: He wouldn't show me the pics of you sleeping...lol


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow thats awesome...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Ah $hit!


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

I hope I'm not the target cuz my condo won't sustain a blast that big.


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

Hell, the box is apartment size. You and Lew are some leathal suminabeeches.ainkiller::rapture:


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

so do we get some clues as to where it will be heading !!
thats a huge box!!! your going to kill someone


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm hoping the south west:clap2:


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Go get em 9.5 make it hurt !!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm scared for the pain this will bring someone.


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow.....Box of A$$ kicking going to some one..............very nice:crutch:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

that looks like my neighborhood.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

That is just wrong. Some poor BOTL is in for a massive blast


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

As always the big man with his big heart is tossing some more terror--I like the way the brick abutment in the back ground shows the strength of this guy---Hit em hard 9.5----Not again!

Mama I'm Coming Home--OZZY!

Bad Ass!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

No clues, just pain...lots and lots of pain!!! hahahahahahahaha....


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh No!!! I saw that picture before someone better have alot of storage:biggrin:


----------



## ctiicda (Jun 19, 2008)

Whoever it is I think it is gonna HURT! Atleast they will have a ton of quality smokes


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

You just gotta love the suspense. :doh: Then the dream that it might be you.:rockon: Very cool that you bomb someone that way. :whoo:


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Bigfoot said:


> No clues, just pain...lots and lots of pain!!! hahahahahahahaha....


Some between the lines reading tell me (twice) this one go to Michigan!! :helloooo:
Awesome Bigfoot!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I think Brian has Charles number....look out bro:target:


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Not to beg for a bombing, but please God let it be me!


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Everyone to their shelters


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

:yield: :rockon: Holly COW--- :jaw:

I was beat down by 9.5 aka BigFoot today. I like to had heart failure---So many boxes of cigars, hats and a CX2 shirt to boot. I took a couple of pictures with my cell and I sent a PM to Brian to explain I would clean them up when I pick up another camera this week coming--I was truly, truly speechless for the first time and my wife kept asking me if I was O K--Damn near brought me to tears. To not ever meet a person and that person take your home off its foundation speaks volumes to me.

I'm very Humbled by your selecting me Brain as your next victim in your always outstanding bombing runs.

Again sorry for the pictures but wanted to tease you guys and show my respect to 9.5. I will re-post when I pick out my X-mas camera...:lock1:

View attachment 11819
View attachment 11820
View attachment 11821

View attachment 11822
View attachment 11823
View attachment 11824

View attachment 11825


*There are more cigars to come-----------Xmas Bombs will be a flying!!!!!*


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

niccce


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

woah !! nice hit paull....some deeestruction there


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

thats one hell of a beat down


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

I was just looking at the pic's and heck there are like 30-40 singles that aren't even in the picture--sorry for that Brian--I won't forget them when I re-post!


----------

